# supplements before/after DFET



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I know all about what vitamins to take or not take before/during/after an IVF cycle, but no idea what to do for the transfer of frozen donor embryos. Anybody have some advice? 

I am assuming: folic acid 400mcg, some B6 for progesterone levels, omega-3 oil, small amount zinc, vitamin E for lining, vitamin A of the right type, calcium for anybody taking prednisone, iron & vitamin D if you are low in these. Anything else?? I can't take a multi-vitamin as I have iodine problems, so I have to "create" my own mix!


----------

